# wireless router=most range?



## surfsalterpath (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone use any special techniques to throw your wireless routers range further?
researching i came accros netgears best:
N900
http://www.netgear.com/home/products/wirelessrouters/
and
using netgears range extender
WN2500rp
http://www.netgear.com/home/products/wirelessrouters/

always heard it was best to use same vendors.
Any better ideas?

Have not purchased these yet.
have been using the wndr3300 and am pretty satisfied
but want more range.


----------



## Leo1981 (Feb 2, 2012)

dont know about any special techniques but i bought a cheap signal booster from ebay and thats being working fine for me. as for the routers themselves aslong as you buy a decent brand they are all pretty similar in regards to range, so i wouldnt worry about buying the best of the best.

hope this helps,

Leo


----------



## toshfive (Feb 6, 2012)

how about just adding access point?


----------



## isola96 (Feb 7, 2012)

You need to get a repeater and put it the farthest part of the house this will take your signal and intensify it.


----------



## tripflex (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the N900 I just purchased about a week or two ago.  Works VERY well and the range is definitely an improvement.  Netgear has used some quality equipment including internal "antennas".  I purchased this device as it has the 600mhz compared to the slower versions as i plan on eventually upgrading to DD-WRT firmware once all the kinks have been worked out.

Look into DD-WRT firmware which you can use to flash older routers, you can then adjust the power output on the device.


----------



## frankflynn (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a big Apple fan and I have the Time Capsule (wireless router with a hard disk that back's up all the computers in the house).  And I have an Airport express which is a stand alone access point or a network extender.  They work very well together for both Mac's and PC (or smart phones or TV's...)


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 26, 2012)

surfsalterpath said:


> want more range.


Twice the Effective Radiated Power will give you 1.4x the range, but if you ask for the ERP the vendors of these products may give you the "I don't know" answer.
The rebuttal is "I respectfully request that you *immediately* direct me to someone who does know the answer."


----------



## Wraith_Daquell (Nov 6, 2012)

It's a little complicated, but much cheaper and more effective in the long run, if you use dd-wrt on two netgear routers. You can just buy two regular routers that are compatible (you can check compatibility here: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database), install dd-wrt, and set one up as a repeater or bridge. Works like a charm, cheaper, and you're not stuck with a useless range repeater... you have two full routers.


----------

